# Tracker Mortgage being reviewed



## Shop (1 Oct 2010)

Hi, I have a 100%, interest only, tracker mortgage for the last 5 years, currently paying 0.75% over ECB. I'm also aware that I'm very fortunate to have this arrangement over the last few years.

The bank want to review this with the intention of moving me onto a repayment tracker mortgage.

I'm looking for any advise or examples of how I might be able to hold onto the tracker rate and the interest only facility.

Has anyone successfully nogicated a longer interst only term on a tracker mortgage?

AIB are the bank in question and would the announcement yesterday play any part in my argument?


----------



## twofor1 (1 Oct 2010)

Shop said:


> The bank want to review this with the intention of moving me onto a repayment tracker mortgage.


 
What do your Terms and Conditions say ?

If they are obliged to offer interest only, you can insist on it.

If they are not obliged to extend interest only, then can’t see them doing it.


----------



## Shop (1 Oct 2010)

Cheers, will check same


----------

